# Local 98 Apprenticeship Program



## sdonapel (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey everyone I applied to my local back in April and took the aptitude test July 8th. This week I'm suppose to see if I get an interview date. If so, is it too much to wear a suit or would that the right thing to do?


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I wore a suit and tie to NEAT1968 outside lineman interview... Better to over dress than underdress. If you get in there and feel weird take the suit coat off and you're basically wearing what you would have anyway!


----------



## ScholzPDX (Jul 24, 2013)

If you're military, wear your uniform! I did, and I begin in a couple weeks.


----------

